# DFDS Immingham to Gothenburg



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thinking of Sweden next year so thought we would enquire about the DFDS freight ferry, priced it up via their website and it came out around £550 one way with cabin and meals included.

http://freight.dfdsseaways.com/dfds_ferries/north_sea_ferries/gothenburg_immingham_ferries/

Rang them for further info and was informed they are not accepting passengers & their vehicles for the foreseeable future even though the website suggests otherwise. Girl on the phone could offer no further info.

Fired off an email to them and their curt reply was as follows...

Our procedure is currently that we do not accept advance bookings, and you would have to call the day before sailing to check availability.

Looks like that idea is scuppered then but i'll keep trying early next year. :frown2:


----------



## hfm (Mar 25, 2010)

6 months before sailing I emailed DFDS and got the reply:

Please see attached the 2016 price list and booking form , Should you wish to make a booking then please return the completed from to [email protected] no earlier than 8-10 weeks

Kim Shaw

Bookings co-ordinator, Customer Operation Services Department

D: +44 1469 552624

[email protected]

Phoned Kim 8 weeks before planned sailing, got email confirmation 4 weeks before sailing, paid and we sail next week. Note - they only take 4 non-freight passengers. 5am sailing (but load starts after ship docks at 10pm, so should get to cabin before sailing!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Henry, good to know that its back on the cards again.


We changed plans and went south instead, maybe next year..


Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't forget that Immingham Dock is about as attractive and accessible as Ultima Thule.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - very useful information - been on to the link you posted and can't see their prices - Did you get the costs e-mailed from DFDS or is there somewhere on the site we are missing?
Very interested - poss one way - as cutting down time to get to Sweden though we will be able to do it for lot less cost using the mores usual routes


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

OK - found it on their site - - tad too pricey at just over 900 euros one way - great time saving and I couldn't care less about what the docks are like
Thanks for info


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Another possibility ..........

I met a Swede on Rugen Island in September last year, and he told me that he'd only paid around €50 for a single crossing from Trelleborg (Sweden) to Sassnitz (Germany). He'd planned and booked his trip well in advance and had taken a night crossing.

If people are up for the drive to Rugen, it might be a plan.

His crossing route: http://www.directferries.co.uk/trelleborg_sassnitz_ferry.htm

.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Another possibility ..........
> 
> I met a Swede on Rugen Island in September last year, and he told me that he'd only paid around €50 for a single crossing from Trelleborg (Sweden) to Sassnitz (Germany). He'd planned and booked his trip well in advance and had taken a night crossing.
> 
> ...


Thanks John, although the trip is now on the back burner (next year?) I had the Sassnitz - Trellborg route you mention down as a possibility, at the time it came out at £48 one way and no cabin (4.5 hr crossing) which is possibly the most cost effective route along with Stena Harwich - Hook (£210 reduction with Tesco vouchers).

Other possibilities at the time were....

Frederikshavn - Gotebourg which was £72 one way with no cabin, more expensive but gets you further into Sweden.

And...

Scandlines Puttgarden - Rodby £47 for a 45 min crossing along with Helsingor - Helsingborg £36 which I'm led to believe you can get cheaper if you book the 2 crossings together.

All last years prices.

Would probably use a combination of different routes outward and return from the above list.

Pete


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We enjoyed the crossing to sassnitz.
We overnighted overlooking a beach and travelled on to Harzbug a beautiful Aire in a lovely town in the Hartz mountains.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick update....

Unfortunately private passengers are no longer permitted to be carried via Immingham port anymore so that's that one off the list. :sad:

https://www.dfds.com/freight-shipping/routes-and-schedules/gothenburg-immingham

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Quick update....
> 
> Unfortunately private passengers are no longer permitted to be carried via Immingham port anymore so that's that one off the list. :sad:
> 
> ...


Pete

Thanks - unfortunately you are bearer of bad news, as we were sketching in a plan for an anticlockwise tour of Europe for 2018

Poland-Denmark- Norway-UK-Ireland-France-Spain-Portugal

One vital link is/was the Brevik(Norway)-Immingham ferry

I just wonder whether one could just book as a Fiat Ducato Van, and if queried say one is an 'Antique Dealer' - well I am Antique and like a deal.:wink2: Problem might be at the dock gates, but maybe not at Brevik(It is not their rule)

I have used the 'Drivers' restaurant on cross-channel ferries and that would have been our cover story if challenged, but never were - well the engineer I was with looked right dodgy enough to be one. (used to be Chief Engineer for British Caledonian Airways, so if Adam Thomson employed him maybe he was?)

Geoff(of the devious mind:wink2


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, 'tis a shame Geoff, we still have plans for Sweden and Finland, maybe in 2018 too. 


We would probably use Harwich - Hoek and a combination of the Germany - Scandinavia ferries I mentioned in my previous post # 8 above.


Have you got a plan B yet ?


Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

PetePlan B yet?You only just dumped the sh1t on plan A:laugh:

But my initial thoughts on hearing the news is to maybe separate the Norway trip from the round-Europe, because backtracking to Germany/Holland to get to northern UK is a long way; not so bad if one could still do the ferry to Rosyth, but that will not take MHs now. Other alternative is Amsterdam- Newcastle.

I wonder if one could find a HGV trailer returning empty Norway-UK that would take the MH as a back-load? Don't say I cannot think 'outside the box'

Maybe have to buy an Iveco-based MH and cover the windows for the crossing:laugh:

Anyway our plans are always speculative, even for this year, on account of Basia's elderly Mother.

I need to get down to my neglected boat in Methana and would happily be setting off now for Bari/Ancona-Patras, via Dolomites(bit of skiing) and Tuscany.

If this Post smacks of 'Wanderlust' - it certainly does after a longer winter. Am I alone?

Geoff


----------



## Skyhook (Mar 7, 2017)

*Everything about Scandinavia and Finland*

Sorry to interrupt, but I have finally managed to register me in this forum. I am also a member of the Swedish Carvan Club and Husbilsklubben.se which is quite similar and also has "interested" (without paying) members from the UK.
My wife and I plan to go to Wales and Tenby in August-September and have some question why the coastal road from Dover. At the same time, I can answer questions about Scandinavia and Finland.
//Skyhook


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Skyhook and welcome to MHFacts, i'm sure your information on Scandinavia will be invaluable.


If you need to know anything about touring the UK then just post a question in UK Touring or Motrorhome chitchat forums.


Pete


----------

